# G-body Trunk Springs



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

The springs that hold the trunk open on my Cutlass have been removed to make room for the rear cylinders. Is there any way to get around this? (Aside from the broom handle I use to prop it up, of course.)


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

dont think so, you destroyed it :nosad:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

yes there is a way of doing it using regal trunk shocks from kragen


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i had to do it to mine for the same reason, and works perfectly. as if it was factory made that way


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

they use torsion bars. i never had problems with the torsion bars being close to the cylinders.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I had 14's in the rear of my cutty and didn't have a problem with the trunk :dunno:


----------



## 81gutlass (Jul 17, 2006)

my cutlass has the gas shocks


----------



## 67rs (Jul 31, 2004)

most if not all of the early model gbodys have the trunk shocks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Apr 24 2007, 04:34 PM~7764125
> *I had 14's in the rear of my cutty and didn't have a problem with the trunk :dunno:
> *


did you run a full stack? 

on my old g-body.. i could hear the cylinders knock against the tortion bars but never broke one. i was running 10" cylinders with 2 1/2 turn of coil. 


i know alot of people that didnt have those bars anymore.. and had to prop trunk open.. my thinkin is some accumulators could do it.. (pop trunk type).. 

the tortion bars dont look like much.. but you'd be suprised how damn heavy that trunk lid is when they're gone.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 24 2007, 03:06 PM~7763386
> *they use torsion bars. i never had problems with the torsion bars being close to the cylinders.
> *


i dont remember shocks or springs in either of my g-bodys. just the tortion bars.


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

Well, shit. I bought this car with the hydros already in it. Dude I got it from told me that the cylinders always get in the way, and I had a friend who had a juiced Cutty and it seems like he had the same problem.

I don't know what size the cylinders are, but if I have taller ones, wouldn't they get in the way?

Also, mine is an '86, if that makes a difference.

Here's the trunk hinge and cylinder top:










You're right, sixty8imp. Is there any way to rig is some other way?

I thought about running a spring of some sort to the floor/frame, but that seems like it'd look like shit.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 24 2007, 01:02 PM~7763358
> *yes there is a way of doing it using regal trunk shocks from kragen
> *


so were do these mount? I bought sum like 2 years ago but havent put them on, can some one please post pics


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 24 2007, 09:50 PM~7767056
> *so were do these mount? I bought sum like 2 years ago but havent put them on, can some one please post pics
> *


Where can we find those shocks to hold them I need them bad I been using a Pool stick to hold my trunk open


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

I got em from pep boys they were like $15 each and comes with all new hardware


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 24 2007, 10:05 PM~7767173
> *I got em from pep boys they were like $15 each and comes with all new hardware
> *


Dam that is sweet I got a pep boys real close to me what are they called please help me


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

gas struts for trunk/hoods they should have a whole isle of them


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 05:04 PM~7766675
> *did you run a full stack?
> 
> on my old g-body.. i could hear the cylinders knock against the tortion bars but never broke one.  i was running 10" cylinders with 2 1/2 turn of coil.
> ...



im surprised no one said it.. but the reason the 10" cylinders hit the trunk spring is because you are using a coil-under setup. coil-overs will clear fine.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 24 2007, 10:10 PM~7767216
> *gas struts for trunk/hoods they should have a whole isle of them
> *


Thanks bro I m going this weekend to check them out


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Apr 24 2007, 11:14 PM~7767241
> *im surprised no one said it.. but the reason the 10" cylinders hit the trunk spring is because you are using a coil-under setup. coil-overs will clear fine.
> *


this is very true


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Apr 24 2007, 10:14 PM~7767241
> *im surprised no one said it.. but the reason the 10" cylinders hit the trunk spring is because you are using a coil-under setup. coil-overs will clear fine.
> *


Me no liky sqeak sqeak


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

HERES A PIC I HOPE IT HELPS<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/006/trunk%20%20pic%201%20G-BODY.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Apr 24 2007, 06:16 PM~7767258
> *Me no liky sqeak sqeak
> *


i know what u mean. there's ways around it though..


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 24 2007, 09:20 PM~7767282
> *HERES A PIC I HOPE IT HELPS<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/006/trunk%20%20pic%201%20G-BODY.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> *



perfect, thanks homie  

and I thought I had just finished my trunk today


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 24 2007, 10:26 PM~7767327
> *perfect, thanks homie
> 
> and I thought I had just finished my trunk today
> *


NO PROBLEMO THATS WHAT THIS SITE IS FOR :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

damn thats not going to work for me cause I have that part of my trunk boxed in :angry:


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks, flaco!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Apr 24 2007, 10:53 PM~7767485
> *Thanks, flaco!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

okay so here is how my trunk is held up with gas stocks from a later regal trunk shocks. 

what i did was go to the junk yard and grab 4 of the hook gas shock holders out of regals with the bolts that hold the gas shocks on. i took 2 of them to cut out the square nut so that i could weld them on the inside of the trunks hinge. then the other 2 hood pieces i cut up the side so that i could bend them the shape of the trunks floor where the shelf comes down. looks the same like FLACO78's trunk. 

i used the regal hood shock pieces cuz the screws allow the gas shock to rotate and i was at the junk yard and thought of it at the last mintue while stealing parts lol


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 25 2007, 12:11 AM~7767926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD INFO KINGFISH CUSTOMS. BY THE WAY THATS NOT MY TRUNK I WISH IT WAS :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 25 2007, 12:20 AM~7767282
> *HERES A PIC I HOPE IT HELPS<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/006/trunk%20%20pic%201%20G-BODY.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> *


what,no trunk stick??? :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

lol oh alright flaco. but in that pic it looks like they welded a bolt on its side to the bottom of the hinge which would work just teh same just gotta make sure the screw is smaller then the hole on the gas shocks so that it rotates and doesnt bind up. the only problem that i know of with mine and what might be the one pictured is that shocks are just about straight up and down. and with mine i need to angle it better cuz when i shut the trunk down about a foot away from closing all teh weight of the trunk is off the shocks and in ur hand


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

THATS A NICE RIDE , LOVIN THE RACK IN THE TRUNK ...GOOD IDEAL WITH THE GAS SHOCKS IMA TOSS OUT MY BROOM STICK AS WELL AND GET THOSE....


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Apr 25 2007, 12:14 AM~7767241
> *im surprised no one said it.. but the reason the 10" cylinders hit the trunk spring is because you are using a coil-under setup. coil-overs will clear fine.
> *


  :thumbsup:  
Plus, in my opinion, coil over rides a lot better :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

think i see a solution.. if you want to put the tortion bars back in.. you could try switching to side port cylinders.. took me awhile to figure out why that pic looked weird to me.. then realized you have top port cylinders. that elbow fitting on there sits right along where the tortion bars should be. least thats 1 thought.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

those shocks look good. alot better then using a stick.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

my 84 gp had tiny gas struts under the rear deck they looked factory fitted


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 25 2007, 01:16 AM~7768278
> *THATS A NICE RIDE , LOVIN THE RACK IN THE TRUNK ...GOOD IDEAL WITH THE GAS SHOCKS IMA TOSS OUT MY BROOM STICK AS WELL AND GET THOSE....
> *


its bigpimpin cars. he has a build up in project rides. nice ass ls


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Just go to your local Junk yard and look for any G-bodies that have the shock brackets for the trunk(they're Bolt ons) you wont find the brackets at an Autoparts store. 
Grab them but ditch the huge ugly shocks that come with them, go to your local auto parts buy some hood shocks for a Camaro and you're set.  

Here is a few shots of my Old Ride (87 Cutlass) with the shocks put on, i did them at an angle so there was never any problem, i also had to cut out all the sheet metal that sorrounds the trunk hinge bracket towards the inside of the trunk, in order for the shock and shock bracket to move freely.*









*
On this Picture you can almost see the bracket that bolts on the rear Wheel well.*


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

i grabbed mine from a yard, i found a car with a really heavy looking bonnet (hood) and also made sure they're the ones that lock when extended and you have to lift the trunk slightly to get them too release then it shuts.









I bolted them to the rack so the load is transferred into the chassis


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Gbodies up to 82 or 83 used the shocks. Here is a Caprice stock set up (same as the Gbody) Pepboys 15.99 per side for the Caprice ones here, just saw them today.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

need to do that for my 86 monte carlo i just ordered a set that came from an 82 monte carlo from the parts store for 20 bux guy was telling me that if they didnt line up right possibility of hood not opening all the way or colsing right what do you guys think?? did i get the right thing


yea someones holding it up hard to see though


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 10:04 PM~7766675
> *did you run a full stack?
> 
> on my old g-body.. i could hear the cylinders knock against the tortion bars but never broke one.  i was running 10" cylinders with 2 1/2 turn of coil.
> ...





oh no only about 6.5" of coil and now I am running even less so my car sits lower


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

just got these whats next i need help all this is new to me thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 26 2007, 04:56 PM~7780554
> *Gbodies up to 82 or 83 used the shocks.  Here is a Caprice stock set up (same as the Gbody)  Pepboys 15.99 per side for the Caprice ones here, just saw them today.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you happen to know the part number???


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Apr 27 2007, 04:16 PM~7787450
> *just got these whats next i need help all this is new to me thanks  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


To just bolt them on without any welding, you will need some of these brackets.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Apr 27 2007, 04:16 PM~7787450
> *just got these whats next i need help all this is new to me thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Here's a set of the brackets(picture above) i had in my Cutlass(circled in Yellow) Easyest way to do it, no welding required just bolt them up and Bamm the trunk stays up.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

where do you get those brackets from junkyard?? if so off of what thank you for the reply i was out there trying to put them on today an got frusturated guess you cant just bolt em in you need the brackets first!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Apr 27 2007, 05:39 PM~7787875
> *where do you get those brackets from junkyard?? if so off of what thank you for the reply i was out there trying to put them on today an got frusturated guess you cant just bolt em in you need the brackets first!!!
> *


You can but like i said and like people have posted you will have to weld a bolt or fabricate a little bracket for them  
The brackets i used/have are just simple bolt ons, they where factory in some G-bodies, go to your local Yard and see if you get lucky and find a set, best of luck with it.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

Go the extra mile and put in actuators

Make your shit pop trunk at a stop lite uffin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 27 2007, 05:52 PM~7787628
> *Do you happen to know the part number???
> *



I want to say it was 43003. I know it was 4300? There will be a book there with all the part numbers by car and by year.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 27 2007, 07:18 PM~7788362
> *I want to say it was 43003.  I know it was 4300?  There will be a book there with all the part numbers by car and by year.
> *


Thanks Homie, one more thing, what year Caprice did you ask for? I would like to try those smaller shocks on a car i'm working on, i've already used the ones similar in lenght as the ones KCRIVI71 bought, but i want to try the smaller ones just like the ones in the picture you posted.


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

i just bought this for mine. i like the price so i went for it

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...03732952&rd=1,1


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 28 2007, 12:42 AM~7789773
> *Thanks Homie, one more thing, what year Caprice did you ask for? I would like to try those smaller shocks on a car i'm working on, i've already used the ones similar in lenght as the ones KCRIVI71 bought, but i want to try the smaller ones just like the ones in the picture you posted.
> *



Like I said, there is a book to look up your shocks. Just like for air filters, oil filters, light bulbs, wiper blades, etc. Caprices had trunk shocks until 83.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gotair19_@Apr 28 2007, 05:52 AM~7790618
> *i just bought this for mine. i like the price so i went for it
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...03732952&rd=1,1
> *


There you go, this are the ones i'm talking about, the shocks are huge though, they don't seem like it in the picture, but they are, easy fix though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 26 2007, 03:56 PM~7780554
> *Gbodies up to 82 or 83 used the shocks.  Here is a Caprice stock set up (same as the Gbody)  Pepboys 15.99 per side for the Caprice ones here, just saw them today.*


Dunno about that, my 1980 Regal limited didnt have them it had the two springs across under the shelf, Steves 84 had them, perhaps you meant AFTER 82/83 ?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

all pre 81 g bodys ive seen have got the torsion bars my 84 had the shocks it makes no sence to me that there is so much talk of what to do when theres a factory part that works perfectly well


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Apr 28 2007, 03:10 PM~7792161
> *Dunno about that, my 1980 Regal limited didnt have them it had the two springs across under the shelf, Steves 84 had them, perhaps you meant AFTER 82/83 ?
> *



Just going off what was in the catalog. And those aren't springs, they're torsion bars. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

u can barely see my original trunk shocks on this pic


----------



## CRACKINNECKSBACK (Oct 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Trunk sticks are gay. :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

pmd u


> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 8 2007, 12:10 PM~8066173
> *Trunk sticks are gay.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CRACKINNECKSBACK (Oct 29, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT THE LOW DOWN ON A SET OF THE FACTORY HINGES AND SHOCKS FOR SALE? I BEEN LOOKIN AT LOCAL JUNK YARDS BUT WITH NO LUCK. THANKS


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

my 81 has the shocks under the deck and i cant find those anywhere. I was told that a short hatch shock would work


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRACKINNECKSBACK_@Jun 14 2007, 06:16 AM~8101974
> *ANYBODY GOT THE LOW DOWN ON A SET OF THE FACTORY HINGES AND SHOCKS FOR SALE? I BEEN LOOKIN AT LOCAL JUNK YARDS BUT WITH NO LUCK. THANKS
> *


*I have a few sets of the brackets but not the shocks, sorry.  *




























*Some i had on my Car.*


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

use big rubber bands


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Bumping an old topic because I would like to see more pictures. Plus I had bad luck with the stock g-body mounts. Let me see how some of you guys have done it. No actuators please.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

damn beat me to it again, I used two hood struts on the ford trunk lid and the chevy is using one gas shock. I was about install one or the other for the regal then post it. Good ideas that have been posted, damn I hate copying others.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/22-maintenance-repair/256917-cutlass-3.html
I posted a pick of em in link

Part # F95011 at Autozone


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

My ultimate goal is to make it so the trunk swings open on its own when unlocked. I just want to see what custom setups people have done. I don't want to use the stock Cutlass brackets because I hear they are hard on the gas strut. I was thinking of making something similar but with a longer arm.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

baggedout81 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/22-maintenance-repair/256917-cutlass-3.html
> I posted a pick of em in link
> 
> Part # F95011 at Autozone


That looks slick. What did you have to cut or modify to install them.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Dumps said:


> My ultimate goal is to make it so the trunk swings open on its own when unlocked. I just want to see what custom setups people have done.


swing open you say... IMO this will not work unless you push down hard on the lid when closing. BUT there is always a work around.

I am thinking small coil springs that pop the lid up and then the struts take over. This reminds me of pop trunks, look into that.



to newbies
pop trunks is when you have a hidden button to open the doors and trunk. The door handle would be removed and you have smooth surface where the handles used to be.


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

baggedout81 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/22-maintenance-repair/256917-cutlass-3.html
> I posted a pick of em in link
> 
> Part # F95011 at Autozone


I have the big shocks that mount to trunk n wheel well on my 87 monte and when I hit the trunk switch it pops up ...worked out real nice for me...got tired of holdin trunk up with a bar...got my mounts and shocks off a 82regal at junkyard $20


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

southsyde64 said:


> I have the big shocks that mount to trunk n wheel well on my 87 monte and when I hit the trunk switch it pops up ...worked out real nice for me...got tired of holdin trunk up with a bar...got my mounts and shocks off a 82regal at junkyard $20


I just don't like the bulky look they have. I may have to just do it that way though.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

If anyone has the stock brackets that smurf posted above, pm with a price n pics. Thanks.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Hydros said:


> to newbies
> pop trunks is when you have a hidden button to open the doors and trunk. The door handle would be removed and you have smooth surface where the handles used to be.


That's not "pop" trunk. When people say that they're referring to the use of linear actuators that open and close the trunk. What you described is shaved door handles/trunk and the spring loaded poppers to assist them in opening. "Pop" trunk for example lets you open the trunk at a red light and close it without getting out the car.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Ttt for some more pics!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dumps said:


> That looks slick. What did you have to cut or modify to install them.


Didnt cut a dang thing.My car had the big ass bulky shocks be for,i hated them.

My car had the mounts already there.But i know some g-bodys dont.But im for sure you can pick up the mounts somewhere for cheap.Theres nothing to em

An these are out of the way.The only draw back is that when its cold it doesn't want to pop up real fast.But when its warm out they work great.Either way the trunk lid still stays up an wont fall on ya


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RV-Mid-Colu...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19d603c21b&vxp=mtr
Something like these.Just make sure the ball on the mounting point will fit the shock opening.You get the point,im forsure a parts store would have these


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Heres a pic of mine from the link i posted earlier


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> That's not "pop" trunk. When people say that they're referring to the use of linear actuators that open and close the trunk. What you described is shaved door handles/trunk and the spring loaded poppers to assist them in opening. "Pop" trunk for example lets you open the trunk at a red light and close it without getting out the car.


?? maybe the name/meaning has changed since the 80s? Or I am getting so old I should be in a rest home.

what do they call the spring loaded poppers to assist door/trunks when opening? I always like they way they popped open, nice clean sound.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

baggedout81 said:


> Didnt cut a dang thing.My car had the big ass bulky shocks be for,i hated them.
> 
> My car had the mounts already there.But i know some g-bodys dont.But im for sure you can pick up the mounts somewhere for cheap.Theres nothing to em
> 
> An these are out of the way.The only draw back is that when its cold it doesn't want to pop up real fast.But when its warm out they work great.Either way the trunk lid still stays up an wont fall on ya


But I thought the big bulky ones mounted down low on the base of the shock. Yours are straight back. Did you just buy a bottom mount and relocate it?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dumps said:


> But I thought the big bulky ones mounted down low on the base of the shock. Yours are straight back. Did you just buy a bottom mount and relocate it?


The mounting points for the smaller shocks that go straight back were there already.

The old bulky shocks that i USED to have were just bolted to the hinge(top) then there was a bracket that was bolted to the wheel well(bottom)


----------

